# Paxil Swelling in legs Anyone else have this also??



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Hi, I've been on paxil for 8 months and my legs are swelling or its from the weight gain(which I hate







( I just wondering if anyone else has had the problem?? Also I've had 3 accidents since on paxil I was doing great but lately I dont have enough stomach pain to get me to the restroom in time and the gas has been unreal. I did start to drink more water. Plus in march my husband and I was in a rearended and I have been having trouble with my right foot. I could not walk after the wreck. Any help would be great. Good Luck!


----------

